# Loss of Kontakt 5 when upgrading to Cubase 10.5.20



## JonBourne (Jun 30, 2020)

Technical issue I’m hoping someone can help me with: I’ve upgraded from Cubase 10.5.0 to 10.5.20 which seems more stable for OS10.14 but Kontakt 5 has disappeared as a VST . Seems to be blacklisted. Any ideas / help would be much appreciated

Jon


----------



## j_kranz (Jul 1, 2020)

Which version of K5 vst is installed?


----------



## Studiodraven (Jul 1, 2020)

Is it actually blacklisted, or do you just need to re-add the installation path?


----------



## bcarwell (Jul 1, 2020)

OMG (maybe)- I am about to upgrade from CB Pro 8.5 and from Kontakt 5. What is this "blacklisted" thingie ? Is it possible if I upgrade I will not be able to ever again use Kontakt 5, or is it merely a (simple ?) bit flip somewhere I've got to do to re-enable K5 ? I HATE IT when something breaks from a "new and improved" upgrade when my prior system was working just fine. "When it ain't broke, don't fix it" seems somewhat rational.


----------



## JonBourne (Jul 1, 2020)

j_kranz said:


> Which version of K5 vst is installed?


According the error 32bit . But it’s weird it was fine with 10.5.0 and has gone for 10.5.20


----------



## JonBourne (Jul 1, 2020)

Studiodraven said:


> Is it actually blacklisted, or do you just need to re-add the installation path?


How would I re add the installation path?


----------



## JonBourne (Jul 1, 2020)

bcarwell said:


> OMG (maybe)- I am about to upgrade from CB Pro 8.5 and from Kontakt 5. What is this "blacklisted" thingie ? Is it possible if I upgrade I will not be able to ever again use Kontakt 5, or is it merely a (simple ?) bit flip somewhere I've got to do to re-enable K5 ? I HATE IT when something breaks from a "new and improved" upgrade when my prior system was working just fine. "When it ain't broke, don't fix it" seems somewhat rational.


The blacklisted thing I believe is to do with 32bit vs 64 bit VSTs hopefully someone can explain more. As I said, it worked with Cubase 10.5 but no luck so far with the upgrade 10.5.20


----------



## j_kranz (Jul 1, 2020)

JonBourne said:


> According the error 32bit . But it’s weird it was fine with 10.5.0 and has gone for 10.5.20


Hi Jon,
I meant what version number is Kontakt (5.xxx). Its likely that you might not be on the latest version of K5 which should be 64-bit. Since Mac OS has been phasing out 32-bit, so have applications like our DAWs in order to stay compatible.

-Jonathan


----------



## Studiodraven (Jul 1, 2020)

JonBourne said:


> How would I re add the installation path?


If you click “plugin information” in the devices menu, you can add the path into a box on one of the tabs.
You can also see if Kontakt is blacklisted or not, and remove it if it is.
If I remember right, the blacklist is basically a database of plugins on your system that aren’t compatible or that cause problems. It tells Cubase to ignore them, basically. Sometimes plugins might end up on there if they malfunction.


----------



## olvra (Jul 1, 2020)

same here

Guitar Rig and Battery are also getting BLOCKlisted


----------

